# Paris Aire



## hymerbell (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, A few years ago (4 I think) I stayed just under the Eiffel Tower on the banks of the Seine. There were quite a few MH's there, mainly Italians. However when I went back a couple of years ago they were blocking the road that led down to the banks of the Seine. I don't know whether that was permanent to discourage overnighting or just temporary. Does anyone know if it is still possible or if there are any other places to overnight in Paris.

Cheers


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

*Paris Aires*

There is an aire just outside Paris on the Exhibition Centre. it is the Aires book and if memory serves me it is free for first night and 5 Euro per night thereafter.
Fortunately unbeknown to us we went and the Paris Motorhome show was on. We looked in the Exhibition on the first day and next day caught the bus that connects to the train station. Free when any exhibitions are on. Train straight to Paris.


----------



## Vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

We stayed here two years ago during August with 10 or so other vans. We managed access down to the carpark as in August all the parking attendants are on holiday and therefore all parking is free, even in the side roads around that area. But be careful because some signs say No Motorhomes, but a street or so later it is doesn't.

We did however get approached by the local Police at around 10pm who said that we were not allowed to stay there and had to move on, after polite negotiation however they said we had to be gone by 9am the next day. So we moved the van into a side street next morning and were one of the first up the Tower, fantastic.

I spoke to a canadian local who said that this carpark was a bit like the Simpsons episode when Homer put an RV in his garden and then lots of others appeared!! the jist was that whenever a motorhome parks up anywhere lots of others appear as well!!

However we had the cheapest ever accommodation in Paris. What I would suggest is that you stay on the outskirts, drive in early and park in a side street for the day


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Vicky said:


> We stayed here two years ago during August with 10 or so other vans. We managed access down to the carpark as in August all the parking attendants are on holiday and therefore all parking is free, even in the side roads around that area. But be careful because some signs say No Motorhomes, but a street or so later it is doesn't.
> 
> We did however get approached by the local Police at around 10pm who said that we were not allowed to stay there and had to move on, after polite negotiation however they said we had to be gone by 9am the next day. So we moved the van into a side street next morning and were one of the first up the Tower, fantastic.
> 
> ...


Just be very very carefull where you park in Paris. Unfortunately, car crime is extremely high and Paris is suffering more than most at the moment. I'm currently working with a guy who lives in Paris and his comments were along the lines of, " Anyone who parks an expensive motorhome in Paris must be crazy, it's sure to be broken into" So please take care

Stewart


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There is free overnight motorhome parking available at Vincennes, use the streetview facility on the following cc-infos link and you will see the motorhomes parked there.
As to whether it is safe to stay the night there only you can decide.
We were going to use it last year but our plans changed.....

>Vincennes Aire de Stationement<

There is also another option which quotes €12 for supervised motorhome parking >here< but its not clear whether thats for the day or if its more to stay overnight.

Pete


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Save your self the heartache, if your staying over night, go to "Camping Paris" in Bois de Boulogne

http://www.campingparis.fr/


----------

